# The Toothpaste Personality Test



## Tsuki (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought this was hilarious, and it completely nailed me, so I was wondering what others would get and how big of a type correlation there'd be. ^_^;

I'm INFJ, second bottle, and as I've mentioned it's got me down to a T


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I iz impulsive life of par-tay!

Um, go SP?


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 4, 2010)

INFP

Im number 2 myself


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh the silliness. 
By their chart, I'm impulsive and the life of the party. Can't say that's accurate, though none of these descriptions sound like me really. 

If I were to guess a personality based on these (from left to right), they would be:
Indifferent - Overly Strict - Anger Issues - Mr. Halitosis 
:crazy:


----------



## Tsuki (Jan 9, 2011)

I just checked my ESFJ mothersaurus' tube of toothpaste because I couldn't help but think she was the third tube. (Absolutely no typism intended.)


I was right. XD

And I must say @Mind Swirl was close enough with the "Anger Issues" ruling.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

One thing I've learned; If you ever have to use someone's toothpaste, pay attention to how it looks and follow suite. The "from the bottom up" squeezers don't seem to like their system messed with.


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm probably the one all the way to the right. Am I now weird for looking well? :crazy:


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Slow witted. Whah? :mellow:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh god. I'm even worse than the second tube. I actually have a plastic toothpaste squeezer. Once it's halfway gone, I'll shimmy the squeezer up as far as it can go in order to bulge as much from the top as possible without the paste squeezing out.

Yeah, don't touch my shit.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Mind Swirl said:


> Oh the silliness.
> By their chart, I'm impulsive and the life of the party. Can't say that's accurate, though none of these descriptions sound like me really.
> 
> If I were to guess a personality based on these (from left to right), they would be:
> ...


I don't know if the first one would be indifferent in my case. In my case it's more like "gluttonous." I've always liked when I have a new tube of toothpaste so I can just squeeze it as hard as I can as use as much as I want. My drawer is full of more than one tube of malformed toothpaste. I take a similar attitude when anything I have is full...I love the idea of being able to be generous and throw things around, like "there's plenty more where that came from!"

Therefore, I would be the worst accountant on the face of the earth, and there should probably be a lawyer present any time I sign anything. 

I was thinking the other day if I had, randomly, 7 grand a day I'd throw at least part of it casually in the street to homeless people for the first week or so that I had this income.

I think my toothpaste tube portrays this mentality.


----------



## Tsuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Mind Swirl said:


> One thing I've learned; If you ever have to use someone's toothpaste, pay attention to how it looks and follow suite. The "from the bottom up" squeezers don't seem to like their system messed with.


Damn straight!


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

Impulsive, life of the party yee ;D


----------

